# HGVC at Seaworld Intl Ctr - question about 3 bedroom



## TUGmember100 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi,
Not sure if I need to post this in the Florida forum or here...but thought I'd try here first.  Are there any differences between the 3 bedroom and the 3 bedroom (which is the 2 bedroom, plus the lockoff)?  Which is preferable?  Both are available for the dates I'm looking at...Thank you in advance!


----------



## TUGmember100 (Mar 22, 2011)

*HGVC Seaworld - 3 bedroom*

Hi,
Are there any differences between the 3 bedroom and the 3 bedroom (which is the 2 bedroom, plus lockoff)? Which is preferable (is the floorplan/square footage better than the other)? Unfortunately, don't have enough points for the penthouse.    Any recommendations for which building to request would also  be greatly appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## TUGmember100 (Mar 22, 2011)

*posted in Florida forum*

hi, i just posted this to the FL forum...do i need to remove it here?  Sorry if i'm taking "space"  

_I've merged your two threads. Please post in just one forum next time.
Karen G_


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 22, 2011)

You're more likely to get an answer here, not that I have a good one.

But AFAIK, the only practical difference is that the lock-off unit is often sold as a stand-alone studio and thus, will have space taken up with a mini-kitchen. Its also sometimes rented to "hotel" guests, and subject to more abuse.

So, IMHO, your choice is to mix in with the 2BR + studio riff-raff, or stick with true 3BR-crowd (large family groups with lots of rug-rats) based on your taste in music.


----------



## davhu1 (Mar 22, 2011)

We stayed at a 3 bedroom 2 weeks ago.  The 3rd bedroom has queen bed and sofa bed.  No mini kitchen or separate entrance.  I would think that the lockout may have mini kitchen (unless they are just hotel rooms) and separate entrance.  I think either one works, unless you need a separate entrance.


----------



## TUGmember100 (Mar 22, 2011)

thanks for your input.  yea...thinking that it probably is not too much different either.   thanks again!


----------



## happybaby (Mar 22, 2011)

We stayed in a 3br in 2006 which was not a lockout.

The only difference I would see, is that the smaller unit would have it's own separate entry door (which it did not, so it is not considered a lock out)   It had the bed and sleep sofa and a mini kitchen.  Sink, mini refrig, microwave(I think).  Had it's own balcony also facing seaworld and able to see the fireworks.

DD and gr d stayed in that room and it was like their own separate room.

They would enter the room to the left of the dining/living room area.  The other 2 bedrooms were to  the right of the lr/dr.

It was huge!!!   When the girls (2 dd and grd) entered the room , they said WOW is this all ours.

www.hiltongrandvacations.com   explore the resorts and you will find a floor plan for the resort.   The 3br in the pic shows the outside entrance on the smaller unit, which our unit did not have


----------



## danb (Mar 23, 2011)

*3 br differences*

Two years ago I stayed in a 3 br penthouse unit, just got back from a 3 br stay yesterday. There a quite a few differences. The 3 br units with the open lanai are larger. The master suite is huge and there is a dining area somewhat seperate from the living room. There is also a full laundry room, not just a closet. The unit appears much more spacious then the unit we were in this week. Although there is a studio attached to the 2 br penthouse it was bigger than the one we had. It also didn't have a lanai where as the one we had this week did. It was small so we didn't use it. 
We really like the penthouse unit due to its size and large open lanai. I requested it for this stay but it didn't happen. Hope this helps.


----------



## poorguy (Mar 26, 2011)

We just got back (maybe even bumped into you and didn't know it danb ).  We had a three bedroom, which I guess would be the "standard" three bedroom.  There wasn't a separate entrance for the studio portion, but there was a mini kitchen in that unit.  I thought the corner open lanais for the penthouse looked pretty cool and wouldn't mind staying there one day, but our unit was perfect for our needs.  I think you'll be happy either way.

It's not a super far walk, but there are definitely buildings closer the to main area than others.  If that's a concern for you, I would be more concerned about what building you are in, as opposed to the type of unit.  Just my .02.


----------



## arieldvo (Mar 27, 2011)

*3 Bed Room at Orlando HGVC*

Hi guys.

although you asked about seaworld, I can give my feedback on the I-Drive.

When we spend there 1 week vacation of 3bdroom, we had 2 separates entrances only, and the 3rd beed room had 2 queen size beds. 
In that sense, first bedroom = 1king, second bedroom  = 1 queen, third bedroom = 2 queen.  If i remember the 3rd one was a bit smaller, and was not exactly as the floor plan was sketched. Also i dont think the 3rd bedroom had a kitchennete in it, but not sure.


Regarding the points, it will be the same to order 2bdroom + 1 studio as to order 3bedroom, if you want the additional privacy, but you will pay additional 49$ for the reservation.

Ariel


----------



## kerkev (Apr 17, 2011)

*1 bedroom lock off*



Talent312 said:


> You're more likely to get an answer here, not that I have a good one.
> 
> But AFAIK, the only practical difference is that the lock-off unit is often sold as a stand-alone studio and thus, will have space taken up with a mini-kitchen. Its also sometimes rented to "hotel" guests, and subject to more abuse.
> 
> ...


----------

